# Problem in Intel865GBF Board



## sms_solver (Aug 9, 2004)

I use P4 2.4 GHz 533 MHz CPU, 333 MHz 512 MB Ram and intel 865GBF motherboard and I had 80 GB Segate Barcudda HD.

I am using XP-Pro, and XP-Pro sp1 in two separate partitions.
My problem is that I am not being able to play 3D games for not more than 2-5 minutes. My pc restarts after some time, when it restarts it shows the Graphics has cause errors. I have flashed the BIOS and also upgraded the graphics driver, but the problem still remains. There is no problem while using normal applications like Word, Photoshop etc. The problem occurs in both the XPs.

Is someone having similar problem, please let me know. I guess my motherboard is defective. Sugget me

Thanks


----------



## Naga (Aug 9, 2004)

How much ram have u allocated to ur IGP? And it would be better if u posted the exact error message. For starters, disable automatic restart in sys properties>advanced>error reporting. Then install the latest drivers and direct x 9.0b or 0c. And does this happen with all of ur 3D games?
Btw, why r u using 2 XP installations????


----------



## aadipa (Aug 9, 2004)

try dxdiag

go to start>run 
there type dxdiag
complete each of the steps by clicking Next button. give the error msg if u get any.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 9, 2004)

Are you playing a single game only?
Try to play some oter games too....
And see if your system restarts if it doesn't then the game has a bug..


----------



## akshayt (Aug 9, 2004)

try to format all drives.


----------



## sms_solver (Aug 9, 2004)

*Related to 865*

Intel 865GBF uses intel extreme graphics 2 which uses 64 MB of physical RAM, dxdiag does not shows any problem and i have already installed Direct X 9, but these does not seems to help!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2004)

if U R using the latest 14.5 drivers with Intel extreme 2 graphics on your onboard graphics then dxdiag will show that AGP texture acceleration is unavailable, this will cause a lot of game to not work, as they check for this thing, like Max Paune 2, if it is unavailable then U won't be able to play a few games, better upgrade to at least a FX5200


----------

